# Baby hognose



## EmberRay (5 mo ago)

My husband has been feeding all the baby hognose snakes on tongs instead of drop feeding. This year we have a lot of babies to feed and this is very time consuming. Do most breeders drop feed or tong feed? Are there any benefits to tong feeding?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

With hatchlings I drop feed them first 2 attempts, if they take they get labelled as a drop feeder and then that's how they are fed going forward. Any that don't eat in that way then get fed however is needed. This enables me to be more time efficient, as all those that drop feed take no time at all to feed them.


----------

